# Puente H Mosfet N



## zacaroso (Nov 16, 2011)

Hola a todos. Tengo un problema con un puente h que implementé para mover un motor de aprox. 10A nominal. El circuito lo implementé usando únicamente mosfet tipo N, es decir, por cada rama del puente uso dos mosfet. Como ya deben saber, al usar estos mosfets para las ramas superiores se deben utilizar drivers con fuentes aisladas para activar los gates (porque o sino habría corto entre tierra y source). Bueno el problema es que me está ocurriendo algo muy particular: cuando activo los mosfet para que un motor de mas baja potencia gire entonces el puente h me sirve para un lado y para el otro. Sin embargo, cuando cambio el motor y pongo uno de mas alta corriente, el puente h me mueve el motor para un lado pero cuando invierto el giro ya no me anda.

Entonces el problema está en que el motor anda hacia un lado, pero para el otro ya no va. Sin embargo sirve para un motor mas pequeño. Los mosfet que utilizo son IRFZ44N de 49A.

Agradezco al que me pueda ayudar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

¿ Si al motor grande le invertís la alimentación a mano , gira hacia el otro lado ?


Saludos !


----------



## zacaroso (Nov 17, 2011)

Hola DOSMETROS. Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 

Sí, el motor gira en ambos sentidos. Al invertirle la polaridad directamente desde la fuente gira en ambos sentidos.

Le agradezco si tiene alguna sugerencia para este problema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 17, 2011)

Hacele algo así a los transistores superiores.

Ver el archivo adjunto 62323

Saludos !


----------



## zacaroso (Nov 17, 2011)

DOSMETROS, Muchas gracias por su respuesta y tenga seguridad que voy a implementar esta solución. Simplemente, si no es mucha molestia, me gustaría que me explicara un poco por qué este circuito me puede mejorar el rendimiento y solucionar el problema que menciono en el primer mensaje.

Una pregunta, esa carga "LOAD" representa el MOSFET canal N inferior de la rama?

Muchas gracias por su respuesta.

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 18, 2011)

En este caso es un solo mosfet canal N , manejando una carga-load.

Sirve para gatillar correctamente el Gate.

Saludos !


----------



## luis_e (Abr 21, 2012)

Hola!
estoy por armar un puente en H con 4 mosfet, pero hay algo que no me  convence del driver, mas de todo en una parte, el bootstrap. El  capacitor se carga cuando el volvtaje del medio puente en H es cero,  entonces se activa con ese voltaje el mosfet superior, pero que pasa  cuando el mosfet lleva mucho tiempo encendido? El capacitor se descarga y  el mosfet se apaga? O el consumo del mosfet se vuelve casi nulo y se  mantiene activo? Necesito el puente H para PWM, la frecuencia del mismo  va a ser de unos 33KHz, y se necesita un buen pico de corriente para  encender y apagar el mosfet, devido a la alta corriente que se le va a  pedir y la alta velocidad de switcheo. 
Funciona correctamente este sistema de driver (Bootstrap)? Estoy  planeando utilizar IR2110 para el driver, pero aun no me convence del  todo. Otra solucion es utilizar un IC pre driver para puentes H  (MC33883), pero ya es obsoleto y no se consigue.

Gracias.


----------



## jab1 (Abr 21, 2012)

luis_e el IR2110 utiliza el mismo principio de boostrap que el circuito de mas arriba, con respecto al capacitor se carga cuando conduce el fet de abajo del mismo lado y tenes que calcularlo de acuerdo a la frecuencia que vas a usar, si es mas grande no pasa nada, para 33khz te digo que 1uF es mas que suficiente pero le podes poner 10uF y te recontra aseguras el encendido. Saludos.


----------



## luis_e (Abr 22, 2012)

Gracias jab1, exactamente, el IR2110 tiene el mismo funcionamiento. El tema es cuando el capacitor se carga, y luego excito el mosfet, pero lo dejo activado, sin hacer PWM, el cap en algun momento se va a ir descargando, hasta un punto en el que el mosfet se va a apagar, al menos eso me parece a mi. Es correcto lo que estoy planteando? No se si se entiende... Osea, el mosfet superior se activa con el voltaje del capacitor, el cual re recarga con cada pulso en el mosfet inferior, si el mosfet inferior no se activa, el cap no se carga. Tendria que hacer una prueba y ver que pasa...
Saludos.



Otra cosa, talvez un poco estupida, es necesario agragar los diodos en paralelo con los transistores? El mosfet ya trae un diodo interno, que supera en caracteristicas a cualquiera que le pueda agregar por fuera, por lo tanto, son necesarios? Por lo que dice el datasheet, es para 50A continuos, y 200A de pico, con un tiempo Reverse Recovery de 85 ns, si le pongo un diodo externo sera de unos 3A y un tiempo de 100ns o mas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2012)

Cortito y al pié , el Bootstrap es para switcing , si necesitás mantener encendido constantemente el MOSFET de arriba sin switcheo , necesitás una fuentecita flotante , si o si.

Si ya lleva díodo de protección no necesitás agregarle ninguno , fijate de protejer los gates con zener si trabajás con tensiones algo elevadas.

Saludos !


----------



## luis_e (Abr 23, 2012)

Gracias DOSMETROS, es justo lo que me imagine. Lo mismo con lo de los  diodos. Ahora te hago una consulta, sabras de algun integrado o circuito  para activar los mosfets de manera constante? Hace un mes que estoy  buscando circuitos de ese tipo pero son todos iguales... incluso busque  en los fabricantes de integrados si tenian algun driver para esta  configuracion, pero son todos tipo IR2110. El unico que encontre es el  MC33883, pero es obsoleto y medio que no se consigue.

Gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 23, 2012)

Tenes que hacer algo así con una fuente auxiliar para los mosfet de arriba.


----------



## luis_e (May 2, 2012)

Disculpen la demora al contestar.

Despues de mucho pensar llegue a diseñar este circuito, en el que por lo menos de vista pude resolver todos los problemas que me aparecian en el diseño de la activacion de los mosfet superiores. 

Los MCP1416 son driver para MOSFETs, de hasta 1.5A y son de MICROCHIP. Escogi estos por la corriente que manejan, el voltaje y su pequeño tamaño.
Los Conversores DC/DC son de 12v 1W y la entrada, respescto de la salida, esta aislada. La marca es MORNSUN, el modelo, creo que B1212S.

La utilizacion los conversores DC-DC es para mantener el voltaje de activacion del gate a 12v, pero siempre referenciado al source. El IN del driver esta referenciado al source tambien, y necesita del transistor bc817 para hacer compatibles los voltajes.

En teoria funciona como un IR2110, solo que tiene una fuente constante y no requiere de hacer oscilar el puente para que funcione correctamente.

Las señales PWM_A-D son las entradas del puente, el cual esta conectado al ECCP de un PIC18F26K20, el voltaje de activacion seria de 3.3V, la frecuencia aun no la decido, pero de 33KHz para arriba, ya que ese es el minimo.

GNDINT, esta conectado a una resistencia de potencia, y esta a GND, es para sensar la corriente. El puente se alimenta con 24V, la corriente estimo un normal de 7 u 8A, talvez 10A, pero los picos al arranque seguro son muchos mas altos, igual le voy a hacer un arranque suave para evitar picos muy bruscos.

Ahora que recuerdo, me olvide de poner los zener de 12V en los mosfet! hno:

Si alguien me puede dar su opinion de que les parece, o una sugerencia, seria genial.

Saludos!


----------



## caifan (May 31, 2012)

Una pregunta, para que sirve el bootstrap ??? he visto en algunos driver este capacitor pero para que sirve ???


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2012)

Suponete que tenés una fuente de 12 V y además un capacitor electrolítico grande.

Primero conectás el capacitor a la batería y lo cargás , luego ponés el negativo del electrolítico en contacto con el positivo de la fuente , y el positivo del electrolítico lo dejás al aire.

Entonces ahora , el positivo del electrolítico tendrá 24 V respecto que masa .

Un circuito que conmute rapido y repetido , te permitirá obtener un voltaje superior , o también una fuente de votaje negativa partiendo desde una positiva

Saludos !


----------



## luis_e (May 31, 2012)

El Boostrap proporciona el voltaje de activacion para los mosfets en la parte superior del puente, si no estan, estos mosfets no van a conducir. El capacitor en si, almacena el voltaje.

Saludos!


----------



## caifan (Jul 13, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Tenes que hacer algo así con una fuente auxiliar para los mosfet de arriba.
> 
> 
> http://www.spaennare.se/PWM/mosdrv1.gif



Hola DOSMETROS buenos dias, vi tu circuito para activar los mosfets, pero no logro entenderlo, podrias explicarme su funcionamiento ????

gracias !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 14, 2012)

Fijate que si Q1 no conduce entonces el capacitor se carga a 12 V a través de 1N4148 y de la carga , cuando Q1 conduce levanta la pata negativa del capacitor hasta casi los 12 V , entonces la pata positiva del capacitor se levanta hasta casi 24 V y via la resistencia de 1 K al gate.


Ver el archivo adjunto 62323

Saludos !


----------



## caifan (Jul 15, 2012)

aaaa ok ok ok bueno por ahora ya entendi bastante ese circuito, aunque en realidad yo tenia duda con el otro con este : http://www.spaennare.se/PWM/mosdrv1.gif este circuito se me hace mas confuso y no puedo entender la direccion de los voltajes cuando esta o no esta activados los transistores, gracas por la explicacion de ese circuito, tambien tenia dudas de sobre su funcionamiento,

gracias !!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 16, 2012)

Ese es muy sencillo , es un push-pull.

Si la tensión sube , conduce el transistor de abajo y el de arriba de bloquea. Si la tensión baja pasa al revés 

Saludos !


----------



## homer32 (Jul 27, 2012)

dosmetros una pregunta?
para un puente con el ir2110, si quiero poner los mosfet superiores fijos hace falta una fuente auxiliar. Pero si los que quiero dejar fijos son los inferiores, tambien hace falta esta fuente auxiliar?

Luis_e, donde conseguiste los conversores DC/DC y que precio aprox tienen?
ya has montado y probado el circuito que tal funciona?


----------



## kagiva (Ago 20, 2012)

Hola, amigos, disculpen, este es mi primer contacto y quería consultar un problema que estoy teniendo, se trata de realizar un puente-H con los 4 MOSFET-N. Por lo que estoy leyendo no es tarea fácil, ya se que existen problemas con el control de los transistores de arriba. 

Pero, al ver la solución que le ha dado Dosmetros, he pensado en seguir adelante con la idea de usar los 4 iguales, pues tengo una partida de 16 unidades que me han regalado y pensé en darles trabajo (ahora que no hay mucho en España), jeje.

Aclaro una cosa (por si fuera poco) nunca utilice los MOSFET y con eso está todo dicho.

Se atreve alguien a echarme una ayuda, encima lo quiero documentar.

Otra cosa, Dosmetros, puedo utilizar tus palabras para describir el circuito que muestras en una de las entradas anteriores. Espero tu respuesta, gracias.

Y gracias a todos por leer esto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 20, 2012)

Use tranquilo


----------



## kagiva (Ago 22, 2012)

Gracias por su amabilidad Dosmetros. 22/08/2012

Por cierto, me atreví a simular con Livewire el circuito del doblador de tensión que he mencionado antes y (seguro que algo estoy haciendo mal) resulta que no me funciona como yo esperaba.

El doblador funciona, da la tensión esperada, pero el MOSFET no puede mover el motor por que se quema en la simulación y no llego a saber el motivo.

Hoy es muy tarde (0:59H) para sacar una imagen y ponerla, pero mañana si tengo un rato lo intento.

Gracias por todo.


----------



## kagiva (Ago 29, 2012)

Hola, disculpas por el retraso en el aporte de las imágenes que comentaba en el post anterior. Ha sido debido a problemas de salud que se han superado.

Espero que se vea bien. El caso es que cuando cierro el interruptor se aprecia cómo se carga el electrolítico y  parece que todo es correcto. Sin embargo, cuando quito la resistencia en serie con el motor, el MOSFET arde.

Cual es el motivo, por que se entiende que es una simulación y si en la realidad ocurre esto, sería de ayuda saber el motivo. 

He pensado que puede ser por que la resistencia del motor, es muy baja y la intensidad destruye el MOSFET, pero que pasa con el fusible, que aunque le baje la corriente a 1A, no se quema, lo hace antes el transistor.

Puede alguien aclararme esto.

Gracias.


----------



## kagiva (Dic 10, 2012)

Hola, amigos antes que se me olvide, por la proximidad en las fechas, déjenme que les desee de todo corazón ...

 A TODOS           . . . . . . . . . FELIZ Y PROSPERO AÑO NUEVO 2013

Y ahora, lo que me traía esta vez. He estado simulando con el "Circuit Wizard" un circuito genérico (el que adjunto) de puente-H para el control de un motor CC de hasta 3A a 12V.

La cuestión es, me pueden hacer las pruebas que consideren necesarias para comprobar si es posible que funcione adecuadamente con el MOSFET IRFZ44N, el caso es que estoy de viaje y me resulta imposible hacer dichas pruebas. Les estaría agradecido, con sus comentarios al respecto.

Supongo que Dosmetros y otros colaboradores pueden ayudarme a mejorar las prestaciones si es el caso.

Gracias por todo a todos.


----------



## alcaraz (Oct 29, 2013)

Este circuito funciona bien para un puente H?


----------



## gonzalocg (Mar 13, 2014)

hola, primero que nada, grasias por tratar este tema, es justo lo que estaba buscando.

he simulado varias condiciones, y me he fijado que el control de este circuito es muy critico, si dejo ambas entradas en 0V, los dos mosfet de cada rama conduciran a la vez, y dado que los mosfet estan en serie, se produce un cortocircuito en ambas ramas, lo que es sumamente peligroso, sobre todo en la aplicacion que yo le dare en un inversor, como usare baterias, la corriente sera la suficiente para destruir todos los mosfet y dejar muy dañadas las conexiones...

asi que al que use este circuito, debe usar como pocicion de descanso ambas entradas con un uno logico o 5V, asi, todos los transistores estan apagados. 

dejo el circuito que use para simularlo y el archivo del programa que use, el LiveWire...


----------



## merter (Jul 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacele algo así a los transistores superiores.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 62323
> 
> Saludos !


 
Que posibilidades hay de trabajar este sistema con un mosfet con + 12 y -12?


*AQU*i tengo el circuito con el que estoy experimentando


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2017)

Ahí iría un mosfet P ! O tendrias que dar vuelta el circuito.

Fijate ésta gráfica :


----------



## merter (Jul 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ahí iría un mosfet P !
> 
> Fijate ésta gráfica :
> 
> https://imgur.com/Hgzh9.png



el detalles que no he logrado que llegue a 0 la linea siempre hay 8 voltios


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2017)

¿ Estás leyendo ?

¿ Estás interpretando lo que se te dice ?

Tu circuito está mal !


----------



## merter (Jul 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ¿ Estás leyendo ?
> 
> ¿ Estás interpretando lo que se te dice ?
> 
> Tu circuito está mal !



disculpa pero no habia visto tu imagen cuando respondi...


bueno en el caso que yo tengo que es 12 y - 12 sera igual con el mismo mosfet canal p


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2017)

Si , o en tu circuito con el mosfet N :

1º - Pone el Source del mosfet a masa.
2º - Conectá tu motor entre positivo y el Drain.
3º - Pata 4 del opto a positivo 
4º - De pata 3 con una resistencia de 10 Ohms a Gate.
5º - De Gate a masa con 1k


----------



## merter (Jul 12, 2017)

Claro y disculpa la insistencia con el ch-N pss la cosa que a*qu*i no ya se consigue muy poco el ch-P y bueno la idea era hacer el circuito al estilo del primero que presentaste que es el boostrapp



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Si , o en tu circuito con el mosfet N :
> 
> 1º - Pone el Source del mosfet a masa.
> 2º - Conectá tu motor entre positivo y el Drain.
> ...


 


a*cá *el circuito


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2017)

No tengo simulador en ésta máquina . . . 

Deberías subirlo cómo imagen jpg.

¿ Funciona o no funciona ?


----------



## merter (Jul 12, 2017)

Listo bello !!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 12, 2017)

Ok :aprobación:


----------



## merter (Jul 12, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ok :aprobación:



muchas gracias amigo por la asistencia


----------



## Scooter (Jul 12, 2017)

Por no reinventar la rueda, hay drivers integrados para estas tareas.


----------



## merter (Jul 12, 2017)

Scooter dijo:


> Por no reinventar la rueda, hay drivers integrados para estas tareas.



te voy a poner facil... estoy en venezuela... saca tus conclusiones jajaja


----------



## Scooter (Jul 13, 2017)

No he dicho naaaadaaaa. Que sea leve.

De todos modos se me ocurre que busques datasheetes de drivers y notas de aplicación. Suelen ser muy orientativas.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 15, 2017)

Tengo una duda con la tensión que alcanza el capacitor del Boostrap, si la fuente es de 12, alcanza unos 22v aprox, pero si subimos la tension a 24, entonces el capacitor tendría 44v? Esto viene para calcular la tensión del capa. Saludos.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 16, 2017)

En el condensador nunca hay 24V.
Siempre hay como mucho 12V.

Los 24V están entre el polo positivo del condensador y masa. Pero no en bornes del condensador.

Más o menos, el condensador se carga a VCC cuando el MOSFET no conduce y después se aprovecha esa tensión para disparar el MOSFET superior.
Así que necesitas un condensador que aguante el valor de VCC o algo más por seguridad.


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 19, 2017)

Aca me entra una duda, mirando el circuito publicado, si yo necesito trabajar con 24v de Vcc, al diodo lo tengo que seguir alimentando con 12v o puede tomar corriente del mismo Vcc(24v).
Saludos.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 19, 2017)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Aca me entra una duda, mirando el circuito publicado, si yo necesito trabajar con 24v de Vcc, al diodo lo tengo que seguir alimentando con 12v o puede tomar corriente del mismo Vcc(24v).
> Saludos.


Hola a todos , caro Don marcelo2112 puedes manter en 12V lo anodo del diodo y lo resistor de colector del transistor NPN que tanbien funciona de 10! , o si no hay 12 Voltios disponibles puedes conectar lo anodo del diodo mas lo resistor de colector a lo 24V y poner un diodo zener de 15V o 18 V x 1W en paralelo con lo Gate y Sourse del MosFet , anodo en lo Sourse y catodo en lo Gate.
La función dese diodo zener es manter lo VGS maximos del MosFet a una tensión segura donde la gran maioria dese tipo de transistor NO soporta mas que 20Voltios.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2017)

Marcelo , ese circuito es para el raro caso de la carga deba ir obligada a masa , sinó poniendo la carga a positivo estaría resuelto , o usando un mosfer P ; fijate los mensajes del 19 al 37.

Si lo vas a alimentar con 24 V , deberás poner un zener de 12 V 1 W desde G a S para protegerlo , fijate en el datashiit la máxima tensión Vgs. Y agregar una resistencia de 10 Ohms en el Gate antes del zener.

Dejo un circuito que utilicé alguna vez , está en Multisim 11 , en ésta maquina no tengo Multisim , así que si alguien lo baja a imagen , lo analizamos juntos.

Saludos !


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 19, 2017)

Gracias Daniel, gracias Dosmetros.
Es que estoy cansado de quemar mosfet irfp260 con driver ir2110.
Tengo 12v disponibles de la etapa de control, es un inversor de 24v 1Kw(quizas lo lleve a 48v). 
Pruebo con una fuente de 12v 1a y un trafo a la salida del puente H de 10v 300w y lo dejo horas conectado con una lampara led de 12w sin problemas ni temperatura en los fets.
Ya cuando lo pongo a 24 se van dos mosfet ,los opuestos de cada rama, siempre los mismos. Con un trafo de 20v a la salida. 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Marcelo , ese circuito es para el raro caso de la carga deba ir obligada a masa , sinó poniendo la carga a positivo estaría resuelto , o usando un mosfer P ; fijate los mensajes del 19 al 37.



Claro, estoy usando un puente H con ir2110, queria probar con el circuito anterior, para ver si tengo mas suerte.
Lei por lo menos 3 veces todo el tema, y muchos otros sobre el ir.


Lo que no encuentro es como "estudiar" un mosfet quemado para saber porque se quema, si se pone en corto entre D y S o con el G. A mi se me ponen todos en corto.
Una vez habia leido algo al respecto.

Saludos y gracias, seguire probando.

Edit: no tengo Multisim


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2017)

Poné el circuito completo , señalados los que se te queman.

No se estudia al muerto (autopsia)  se estudia el entorno de su muerte (circuito) 

Tienen zener en los Gate todos los mosfets?
Tienen todos díodo de protección D-S ?
El IR2110 tiene fuente aparte-flotante?


----------



## marcelo2112 (Jul 19, 2017)

Aca subo el esquema, vas a ver porque no me gusta postear mis esquematicos 

Reemplace los dos irfp260 quemados por dos 064, no me quedaron mas, y empece a probar con 12v.
Encontre dos importantes datos que pueden dar una luz del porque no me anda.
Vi por ahi unos esquemas de puentes H que tienen una resistencia en el gate de los mosfet a masa y los del lado positivo al negativo del capa del boots, aunque en el datasheet del ir2110 no figuran yo les puse unas de 4,7k(las vi desde 10k a 1K) para probar, pense que no servieron de nada asi que ahora las quite, LOS MOSFET EMPEZARON A CALENTAR Y LA LAMPARA LED APENAS ENCENDIA.
Los coloque de nuevo (pense en poner de 1k pero las deje de 4,7k) y medi la tension de los capa del boots, sin carga en el trafo la tension es de 22v, con la lampara led de 16v y cortocircuitando el transformador de 14v. La tension de Vcc se mantiene en 11.93v.

Estoy usando diodos fr205 entre D y S, una resistencia de 10R en el gate, un capa de 10u x50 en el boots con un diodo fr107. Aclaro porque en el esquema tiene otros valores.
No tienen zener los G.


Gracias a todos por su tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2017)

Fijate éstos dos temas , *ya estás haciendo un tema doble * , no lo hagas triple o cuádruple 


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ntegrado-ir2110-gate-driver-41216/index2.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/conexion-ir2110-high-and-low-driver-mosfet-6334/index2.html


----------



## shevchenko (Ago 16, 2017)

Buenas, anoche armé este circuito solo que cambie los trs por mosfets (irf630) sin los diodos y sin las R de las bases (gate en el mosfet)  agregue una R de 50k de los gates a GND para apagarlos rapido ya que sino desaceleraba lento y listo, trabaja frio incluso a media potencia con el motor frenado (en mi caso lo usare para un autito asi que estoy sobrado.....
Tal vez hay que agregar un transistor para disparar el el gate con mas ganas ya que con 7v aun no enciende al máximo,...
Quedó compacto y buen desempeño:


----------

